# truck color



## westernboy16 (Nov 2, 2005)

what is a good color for plowing.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

westernboy16 said:


> what is a good color for plowing.


roflmao   
What? I would think any except white.lol

Sorry:waving:


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Argyle.


Seriously white or gray. But thats my opinion.


----------



## me1223 (Dec 4, 2005)

I reccomend GM#2452846685252354-ABJDIKD215456


















seriously tho red, green, white, black, dark blue, orange, rust, pink, you name it you can plow with it.


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

Black Ford truck with the XLT sport package so the grille matches the truck, chrome wheels, chrome running boards, and a chrome grille insert....with a bright stainless steel X-blade on the front...sorry just day dreaming...


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Who cares...It comes down to what you want to drive! I would guess white would not be great, but it you wan't it you could plow with it and a strobe light


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

White is the easiest to keep clean. The darker the truck the faster it looks dirty. Have owned black,dark red,dark green,maroon,brown,fire engine red and have white now. Black is the most work to keep clean.


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

Color for plowing...   

How about what every color you like????


----------



## Elsewhere (Sep 24, 2004)

Actually white seems best. I have a dark green and the impact of snow hitting the side of the truck when plowing leaves white scratches in the clearcoat.


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

Pink. Go buy a pink truck. Or atleast one with pink polkadots. Argyle is another good option though.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Frozen001 said:


> Color for plowing...
> 
> How about what every color you like????


I agree... Its like by buying a red truck over a blue truck your going to make more money. Your paying for it, and your the one whos going to be driving the truck. Its your choice.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Epic Lawn Care said:


> Is this a joke?


I don't think westernboy16 started it as a joke.
I just could not help my self, and it snow balled from there.lo.


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

Epic Lawn Care said:


> Is this a joke?


Don't know you will have to ask Westernboy...

Maybe he means visabilty while plowing.. if that is the case maybe a yellow or orange like state/muni's use....


----------



## TRUE TURF LAWN (Sep 12, 2005)

WHAT EVER YOU WANT.


----------



## sawbones25 (Nov 12, 2005)

Mine's two-tone brown with hints of rust...

I'll never lose it in a parking lot, that's for sure.


----------



## All_Clear (Jan 28, 2005)

Sand it to bare metal, give it a good salt rub with a hint of water... let it cure for 1 yr. then clear coat it, cover the seats in tan cowhide. Call er done! Gives it that great old look! :salute:


----------



## westernboy16 (Nov 2, 2005)

NO, it was not a joke i was wondering what is a good color for plowing


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

westernboy16 said:


> NO, it was not a joke i was wondering what is a good color for plowing


Well what do you mean by this... good color for visability... good color for hiding how dirty the truck gets... be specific on why you want to know.. other wise you will get the answers you have gotten already...

If it is visibility.. white would be bad because snow is ... well... white...

Obviously the color of the vehicle is a personal preference and it has really little to do with plowing snow(i.e. a blue truck does not plow better than a green...). If you want to be noticed then get the proper lighting.. i.e at bare minimum light bar/beacon...


----------



## Richard Slayton (Nov 17, 2005)

My truck is silver and it seems to look clean even if it isn't


----------



## J & B Lawncare (Sep 4, 2005)

*propose built plow truck*

When finished my truck will be painted orange


----------



## golden arches (Oct 30, 2003)

westernboy16 said:


> NO, it was not a joke i was wondering what is a good color for plowing


If you don't care about how it looks, safety yellow, bright orange, lime - all stand out.

If you care how it looks, anything you like is right.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

yellow shows up best against a white background. This is a scientific fact, I remember from middle school science. An all black item way out in a field of snow can become invisible to the eye because of something the eye does when overexposed to too much white. For some reason yellow is the only color that doesn't disappear into the white, like a blind spot or whatever. So for instance if you had a big black square and a big yellow square way out in a snowy field a long ways off on a bright sunny day, after a little while your eyes coudn't pick out the black one, just like it wasn't there at all, but the yellow actually kind of spreads and gets easier to see. This is why snowmobiles were all yellow, back when people were afraid of getting lost. And pretty much all the early snow removal stuff was yellow. 
As far as picking a truck color for plowing, you need to find a hobby. I personally spend way too much time thinking about useless ideas, but you got me beat. I plowed with a white truck, I had a roof lightbar and rear flashers under the bumper, nobody every hit me. Last several trucks have been black, my favorite color but always looks like crap. Nothing looks better than black when it's clean though. If you are honestly going to paint a truck to make it more visible, go with the brightest yellow you can find. Then put reflective tape all over it and a lot of flashing lights. You may want to get a backup alarm, or better yet, a Dukes of Hazzard horn playing "Dixie" when you put it in reverse.
"Black and Chrome will get you home"


----------



## PaleRider (Nov 30, 2005)

*Truck Colors*

:waving: Westernboy, Wow! I feel bad for ya! You asked a simple question and got some colorful (no pun intended) ansewers. I also would like clarification? Do you want to be more visable? Are you painting a plow truck? What'z up? I've got a friend who plows that also cuts grass his truck's are neon Green  It's the right color for marketing the grass cutting and you know I haven't lost him in the snow yet! let us know what your looking for visability? just for fun color? What? My Dodge is Maroon and silver. I use a Whelen mini light bar for visability.

PaleRider


----------



## makplow (Nov 2, 2005)

REAPER said:


> Argyle.
> 
> Seriously white or gray. But thats my opinion.


I agree, In the winter just preasure wash. You can`t see water spots, like darker colors. Also truck lettering shows up well with alot of different colors.


----------



## treeguy (Jan 13, 2005)

If it is visability you are going for then I think your question has been answered.

If this is a personal vehicle that you use for plowing occassionallly, then go with whatever color you like best.

If you have a company and you have thought of a logo then go with a color that goes with the logo. White seems to work well with any color.

It really is a personal preference thing. Try and keep your equipment looking as good as possible. It might not matter to you, but your first impression on alot of people will be your equipment. If it looks like crap then many people will assume your work will to.



Good Luck!


----------



## westernboy16 (Nov 2, 2005)

hey palerider, i was just wondering on a good factory color that i would be see plowing with also one that a light bar would reflect off of


----------



## HighwayDept. (Feb 7, 2005)

the color yellow, orange and red are the best colors for plowing, visibility wise. however why run dark green now as that was the color the town administrator wanted us to have. (only 2 more trucks in the fleet that are orange- the 2 international paystars) plus the color orange actually hides the dirt pretty good believe it or not


----------



## Mowerpan (Jan 31, 2005)

I think western boys power wheel would look best in pink


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

> I think western boys power wheel would look best in pink


either hot pink or a bright shiny yellow. i heard his huffy bike which is also his back up plow truck is purple


----------



## BigDawg (Nov 11, 2003)

I have a red truck, blue truck, black truck, orange truck, white truck & a maroon truck. Ain't a one of them that makes more money then the other.


----------



## Turfmower (Dec 20, 2003)

All my trucks are green. the color really doesn't mater they will all be salt colored by the end of the storm.


----------



## cincy snowdog (Dec 19, 2005)

i heard that black is the fastest color  anything but white but the darker you paint the more salt it shows ,makes you wash it more?


----------



## PaleRider (Nov 30, 2005)

*Sorry to get back to you so late*



westernboy16 said:


> hey palerider, i was just wondering on a good factory color that i would be see plowing with also one that a light bar would reflect off of


:waving: Hey Western Boy,
metallic silver would be a good choice from the factory. The light bar would reflect off the metallic's and is a good color in the snow.

PaleRider


----------



## jp2175 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Color for plow truck*

Get two. A red one for your Republican clients:redbounce , a blue for the libs:bluebounc . You can't go wrong


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

best thread on here at the moment lol i thought most of you would have told him clear coat white with a blizzard plow


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

murray83 said:


> best thread on here at the moment lol i thought most of you would have told him clear coat white with a blizzard plow


We would have, but his truck is not wide enough!!!


----------



## MIAWPUKEK (Dec 18, 2004)

You gotta coordinate man! I got a red F150, so I _had_ to get a red plow (western pro).:redbounce

Personally, I would reccomend any dark colour, it's amazing how hard it is to see a brightly coloured truck in a snow storm, especially white or silver, atleast darker colours contrast in the snow.:bluebounc

As for the light, check with your local town laws. In Nfld, you can use yellow or blue, up to you, as long as you got it on while plowing around main roads.


----------



## bigjeeping (Aug 15, 2005)

REAPER said:


> White is the easiest to keep clean. The darker the truck the faster it looks dirty. Have owned black,dark red,dark green,maroon,brown,fire engine red and have white now. Black is the most work to keep clean.


IMO - I own a white and a red truck, and the red ALWAYS looks clean!

It's Ford's "cardinal red" looks VERY sharp. Almost matches the western finish. My white truck is always dirty!


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

I cannot believe there are 38 post on theis thread....


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

Black truck, Stainless Steel plow.....COOL!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Westernboy will do that to us.


----------



## xeonpro (Jan 9, 2005)

MIAWPUKEK said:


> You gotta coordinate man! I got a red F150, so I _had_ to get a red plow (western pro).


I agree I bought my Silver Birch Matellic Chevy...and I *just had* to get a SS Fisher X-Blade to match it


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

westernboy finally had his truck painted!


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

westernboy16;255411 said:


> what is a good color for plowing.


A color that no other company has in your state to set you apart, and get you brand recognition. You will be branding the wildest color you can find and everyone will learn very fast who you are. Call me in 5 years and thank me when you are the largest company in your state.....


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

IMO, I want either a dark green truck or a white truck. Reason being, thats my company colors. The truck I have now is dark green. (Didnt buy it for that reason but it was a plus). I just think the uniformity would be a good thing. Crap, everytime you see them Brown trucks, you know who they are. I know another local lco whose trucks are Red and the same for all his enclosed trailers. When I see them, I know who it is. I would like my companies image to be the same.


----------



## jdanforth (Feb 12, 2007)

wow I felt my IQ drop reading this post,Wish thats all i had to worry about.My truck is after market replacement panel black


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

I can't belive this thread is still alive


----------



## StonewallFarms (Aug 26, 2007)

white is the best color takes a lot longer to show the dirt


----------

